# Catnapped



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

My parents and I are so furious and sad right now :angry:

To make a long story short. My grandma's house just got put on the market last month, like mid October. The whole month before when my parents and I were down at her house working on it, getting it ready to sell...we noticed this cat that kept coming up on the porch.

So I started calling him "neighbor cat" and here we found out from the neighbors, that he actually lived across the street. He was an indoor/outdoor cat, but was spending most of the summer outside because he was having bathroom issues. (not that I agreed with the owner in keeping him outside, especially when he was older and not in that good of health) but whatever, it was her cat, her choice. I wouldn't do that but that's me.
So the neighbors next to my grandma's house had food and water out for him, and a bed. And I always brought him some wet food down when we worked on the house because I felt bad for him. He was the friendliest cat, and he would just lay on the porch in the sun the whole time we worked, then he'd go back over to the neighbors house or across the street to his house. Well eventually I found out his name was Roger. The owner would let him in on occassion if it got too cold and stuff, but usually he liked to be outside.

Anyway, fast forward to last Saturday, the 5th. Someone was looking at the house (as to what the neighbors said) Roger left their porch and went over to investigate the newcomers. This is what he did. Even our real estate agent asked us about him, and we said oh he lives across the street and just goes on everyones porch, everyone kind adopted him and feeds him and stuff. And she said oh ok I felt bad I thought he was a stray that's good he has a home.
Well so, the neighbors saw him go over there and they just kept looking out. They saw someone petting the cat, and it was on one of the peron's lap. Then she said one of them go to the car, but didn't think anything of it.

Well...no one saw Roger ever again. So the neighbor and Roger's owners called all the shelters on Sunday, no answer. She couldn't get a hold of anyone. She was in training all day Monday for a new nursing job and called when she could, couldn't get anyone again. The neighbor tried to call, and couldn't get anyone. Meanwhile the neighbor saw his picture come up online finally on Tues or Wed and she said oh we have to go get him!!! So when his owner finally got through to someone at the Humane Society, too late...he was euthanized Monday (48 hours after he got dropped off)!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

The person that came to look at the house STOLE him from the porch and basically took him to his death sentence. They were there around 1030am, and Roger was dropped off at 12 the same day. What gives someone the right to take an animal out of a neighborhood, take it in their car and drop it off at a shelter, when it was old and sickly looking knowing no one would adopt it, and what they would do to it. They NEVER even bothered to knock on one door and ask if it belonged to someone. I guess they assumed whoever was selling the house left it maybe?? Who assumes this??? Cats roam, thats what they do when they are outdoor cats, they don't just sit on THEIR porches all day.

So poor Roger was laying in the sun one day, enjoying life only to be basically kidnapped/stolen from his neighborhood, taken to a shelter, put in a cage which he has never been in a cage his entire life, poked and proded, and then put to his death on Monday. He wasn't a stray, he was someone's pet! 
His owner is a single mother with 3 children. She is distraught. Granted she should have had a collar or microchip and maybe this wouldn't have happened. But he was almost 16!!! He's lived there all his life, everyone on that street knew where he lived. How does someone come to a house looking at a house to buy in some random neighborhood and just leave with someones cat?!??!?! This poor woman now has no remains or anything to bury. It would have been bad enough if he was hit by a car or something, at least she would have him to bury or get cremated. She has nothing left of her cat now. That was HER decision to decide when she thought his quality of life was not good enough anymore and put him to sleep. It wasn't someone else's decision to make. He was eating, gaining weight even, still grooming himself, sleeping in the sun, doing cat things. This was not his time to go, and some stranger decided his fate for him. We are all beside ourselves and everyone feels like its their fault.

I don't know what to do. I feel like this person needs to know what they have done. They think they did some remarkable deed, and we are all living with guilt. His owner feels bad she left him out. The neighbor feels bad she stayed inside to not seem like a nosy neighbor and come out and say something about the cat. We feel bad we didn't leave a note at the house about the cat that he lives across the street. But who would think someone would ever take him without asking around first??? I feel like finding out what street they live on and make up signs and post them to all the poles that says like "watch out, bring your cats in, there is a cat burglar/killer living on this street, don't leave your cat on the porch, it might disappear one day and be euthanized" They need to know what they did and that it wasn't right!!! 

UGHHHHH sorry to rant, I'm just so upset right now, we all are...never experienced anything like this ever before.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that's awful!!! I can't believe they just took the cat!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh my gosh, that's awful!!! I can't believe they just took the cat!!


Exactly! My question now is if say someone doesn't like your dog or cat, like your neighbor or something...say your dog barks and is annoying. Can that person just remove the animal from your property, take it to the shelter and say I "found" this animal. 

My mom is calling the shelter tomorrow to file a complaint or something. Not that it will bring Roger back, but they need a new way of processing animals or something. This day has been awful. All week long we kept asking, has anyone seen Roger yet??? And then to find out today he was wrongfully put to sleep is just so upsetting.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my! I can't believe that! :angry: Obviously the people who took it HAD to know that he wasn't a stray because he was so friendly. And even if they did think that, they could of at least asked the neighbors if they knew anything about him. I mean, come on people, he was on a front porch!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a very sad story, for everyone!

This stranger did the wrong thing in my mind, but they probably thought they were doing the right thing & have absolutely no clue what has eventuated.

If you really want to follow this up, perhaps you could ask the real estate person who they showed the house to that day?

RIP Roger


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh this is heartbreaking!!!! I cannot believe someone was steal someone's pet period! 48 hours to find someone's pet is not nearly an acceptable period of time. If you really want to honor that little guy, ,maybe yall could put your energy towards creating a "Rogers Law" kinda thing. Advocate on getting longer "find times"at the shelter. You could get petitions, get your local govt and media involved. Start a Facebook page etc. It would be a lot of work ~ but at the very least, you would educate the public about current policies ... at best, you could change the law and save lives. I wish you all the best and I'd be happy to be the 1st to sign a petition!! Hugs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I would definitely make sure the Realtor who listed the house told the Realtor who showed it to those people knew they stole the cat. I know, they thought it was a stray but cats roam and to take a cat the first time they saw it and just drop it at the shelter without asking around the neighborhood is just wrong.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a collar and tag on my cat,just in case anything like that would happen. I used an old dog tag stamped with his name for a long time. I later did a quick info tag on him.
It costs so little to put a collar and tag on them,just in case...
If they saw the collar,they would might have realized he belonged to someone and maybe not taken him...

Harry is getting micro chipped too.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Amanda, this is just bizarre. If I were involved, I'd file a police report, the people STOLE the cat. They'd find out who the clients were; the showing Realtor would know, and take it from there.

Should be charges filed against these people. Who knows, they could be doing this in other places as well!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Oh this is heartbreaking!!!! I cannot believe someone was steal someone's pet period! 48 hours to find someone's pet is not nearly an acceptable period of time. If you really want to honor that little guy, ,maybe yall could put your energy towards creating a "Rogers Law" kinda thing. Advocate on getting longer "find times"at the shelter. You could get petitions, get your local govt and media involved. Start a Facebook page etc. It would be a lot of work ~ but at the very least, you would educate the public about current policies ... at best, you could change the law and save lives. I wish you all the best and I'd be happy to be the 1st to sign a petition!! Hugs.


Bridget that is a really good idea. I don't know to go about getting that started. I would love to have a "Rogers Law". But would a shelter really be able to change their holding period when they are so innundated with pets. I mean thats what the saddest part about this is, he wasn't a stray or feral cat, he was someone's pet. He was the friendliest cat there was. I found his ad on telephonepole.org even and it says "Found" he wasn't found...he wasn't lost!!! He was living in his neighborhood he's lived in all his life.

I know it wasn't our real estate person that showed the house, it has a lock box so any real estate person can get into the house. But we do need to find out who showed it and they DO need to tell the person what they did. I don't want them sleeping soundly at night thinking they did some wonderful deed. They made an entire street distraught over this and stole someone's pet and took it to his death sentence, they did nothing good...far from it. Yeah what if they do this other places!?!??!


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe you could possibly get the law changed especially when dealing with lost pets. I've heard of this happening before. Not with foolish theives who decide they are just in taking a cat to a shelter knowing its getting put down but I heard about a story with owners of a dog. They had a small dog and it got out and was picked up by a shelter. They held her for 48 hours, didn't even bother checking her for a microchip (and she had one!) and put her down. The owners found out only days later and were distraught. It was in the news for a short while and if I can find the article I will share but you should definately advocate for changes. I think the best way to start is with a google search for getting new laws passed in your specific county/state. I wish I could better explain how but I am also a bit unsure and when I am unsure of anything I turn to google lol.

As for the "good sumaritans" I would definately do some checking into who was shown the house that day and do your best to find these people. I have never even met Roger but I don't want them to go about their day thinking what they did was so wonderful either. I'm pretty angry not only at these pushy people who had absolutely NO RIGHT to take this cat but also at that shelter for putting him down in such a short amount of time without giving him a chance to be found! I am against euthanasia in general for any animal unless its really suffering and thats the only choice. The whole rap that shelters spin about running out of space is rediculous. They aren't helping animals if they aren't giving them a chance to live no matter how old they are! Please update if you find these horrible people I wanna know how they react when they find out what happend because of their catnapping.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

Malt Shoppe said:


> Amanda, this is just bizarre. If I were involved, I'd file a police report, the people STOLE the cat. They'd find out who the clients were; the showing Realtor would know, and take it from there.
> 
> Should be charges filed against these people. Who knows, they could be doing this in other places as well!


I like this idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Well I just made up a poster with his picture YES his picture from www.telephonepole.org where he is STILL listed. Gee its nice they leave it up for days after he is euthanized but it didn't get listed on there until 2 days after he was euthanized. Would have been nice to have found him on there while he was still alive.

So I am going to contact the owners first and make sure they are ok with this, I'm sure they will be the first ones to sign a petition. Probably will try and make a Facebook page, and try to get a story in our local neighborhood paper/newsletter. I know nothing will bring Roger back, but if we can do something that will sav at least one pet's life in the future it will be worthwhile. Maybe eventually we can get the media involved too after we get some signatures. Wish me luck! :thumbsup: I will definitely keep any updates in here too if I found anything out. My mom is going to call our real estate agent today to see if she can find anything out.

Hatsumomo77 that is just awful, let me know if you find that news article.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

I believe this may have been the article. I found a bunch like it, it seems to be an epidemic of irresponsible shelters putting dogs down for absolutely no reason!

Kent County Shelter: Wrong Dog Euthanized - FOX 17


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow that is horrible, and that happens a lot I'm sure. I've heard other similar stories like that. I don't know if anything I do can make a difference but I am more than willing to try.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

This is so sad...I feel so bad for everyone involved. I can't even imagine seeing him online and then he is already gone! How ridiculous amd terrible policy. I know the poor owner must feel so sad that she didn't tag him or anything but I know she probably thought it was ok since everyone knew him...I just can't believe the shelter


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This is just sooo very sad! I just can't imagine these peoples' thinking!! I mean all they had to do was use a bit of common sense!! ... and what about the realtor in all this!!?? did they not have any sense either??? Didn't I read the realtor had already known about Roger being a "local-resident"??! 

Wonder if they took Roger to 'animal-control' or a reg. shelter. 

Naddie was turned into Animal Control by owners... and in that township and/or county.. their "policy" is the animal is PTS within 24 hours... Not even chance for any adoption!!! (A stray that is picked up has 5 days for owners to claim.) How could ANY owner even consider surrendering their pet to such a place!!! 
Thank God for the members of the Humane Society in that area who monitor this place on a regular basis to pull any they can and get them into rescue. They got my little girl out just in the nick of time!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OUR realtor knew he was a neighbod cat. But the house has a lock box on it, so every single realtor for any real estate company can show the house. We do know who showed the house that day at that time, as the box has a log. So my mom called them and left a message, whether they will call back I don't know. But that's why we feel guilty that we should have left a note in the house or something saying "if you see a cat on the porch, it lives across the street" but who would think to do that?!?!?! I never in a million years guessed anyone would ever remove him from the porch. He even comes over and greets the mailman...or well used to :angry: He literally made a triangle of his route, wherever he was at any given time. My grandma's house, the next door neighbors, or across the street at his house. So he'd just go back and forth depending on where there was people and activity. Our realtor said he came and greeted every person she showed the house to. She's very upset too, my mom called her today, she is an animal lover as well and actually has a Maltese that looks very much like Nelson!

So we never even thought to leave a note. If anything you would think someone would maybe ask a neighbor about it or something, not do something so invasive and drastic. Or take it home!!! And then put up flyers on the street, that they "found" a cat, even though they didn't really "find" a cat, they stole one. They had to know they were taking him to his death sentence. He was and older cat and not in perfect health. They took him to the Humane Society. I'm still like sickened by this, I can't even comprehend it in my head.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

Such an awful situation!! From what I'm reading, all 3 parties (Roger's owner, the person who took him, and the shelter) are at fault and what really irks me is that the entire situation could've been prevented had Roger worn a collar with proper identification. Especially if he was old and sickly. There needs to be complaint filed against that shelter. 48 hour policy is insufficient and unreasonable and something definitely needs to be done about this! RIP sweet Roger..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Please don't burden yourself with guilt about not leaving a note. I don't think anybody would even dream that somebody would do such a thing! Any normal person would at the very least approach the neighbors to see if the kitty had gotten out by mistake if they were concerned... most especially since Roger was so friendly.
It truly doesn't make sense at all to me they'd take it upon themselves to do what they did without doing that first!! 

So .. yes, it's natural to feel sad.. as we all do that have learned of this... but please don't feel guilty!


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Amanda you must not feel guilty at all! You have shown nothing but kindness for Roger. Neither should your neighbor or the owner of Roger. No-one would of ever anticipated this ever happening. I'm sure its not a usual occurrence anywhere for such a thing to happen, for someone to come along and assume he was a stray and take him, NOT to give him a better life, but to dump him in a shelter for someone else to look after. Its such a horrible story it breaks your heart and is shocking that this kind of thing could happen.

Like its been mentioned, people need to know what has happened so it can never happen again, maybe get in touch with a local news paper so people can be made aware.

Please keep us all updated as to what happens. x x


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thank you yeah I know we shouldn't feel guilty...but we can't help it for the fact that because we are selling the house that's why strangers were coming to look at it. All along before he was completely safe on his little street. And we knew he went up to all people, he even greeted the mailman. But we never thought we'd have to put a note or anything. I mean I see cats in my yard, I just assume they belong to someone and would never ever take one to a shelter! I would understand if it was some abandoned boarded up house, or in the middle of nowhere, or near a shopping complex or something. He literally lived like 25 feet across the street though, and the house next door was probably like 10 feet away if that.

I mean Maidto2Maltese you're right too!!! What if it was an indoor cat that somehow got out, and they didn't even realize he was missing yet? Like my cat doesn't wear a collar, he lives inside. So if he were to ever get out too, would someone just snatch him up and not even knock on a few doors first? I would think that would be someone's first instinct. Knock on the neighbors door, her and her husband were both there!!! And she feels guilty that she didn't call him back or something, or come out say something but she didn't want to appear nosy.

Its just a bad situation for everyone, thats why this person needs to know what they did. We can't live without guilt, yet she was the one that did this, so she needs to be told somehow so she doesn't ever do it again. I wonder how many other cats she's "rescued" and sent to their deaths. I just hope his owner doesn't feel guilty enough herself that she didn't want me to pursue anything. I have to get in contact with her first and make sure she is ok with it.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

That is really aweful!!!!!! So annoying too!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh and the story gets even better...

It was the real estate agent showing the house that took Roger!!! Not just some random person that came to look at the house. So this person should know better! This person could have easily contacted OUR real estate agent and askd her! This person could have went to the neighbors and asked them!

My mom got the agents name, and we looked it up on her real estate companies page. Got the correct spelling, I looked it up on the white pages, and low and behold the address is the street name and zip code that the Humane Society told the neighbor the person gave when dropping Roger off. So all along we thought it was someone looking at the house. This is even worse now that it was a professional person, SHOWING the house. Of all people, they could have simply asked the neighbor or the person selling the house. So no wonder the person isn't returning my mom's phone calls to her... :angry:


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh dear its a disgrace!!! This person needs to be reported to their boss as well as the police. This real estate agent who stole Roger does need to know what they have done and the effects its had on people. They should of asked around if they where concerned like most normal people would of ggggrrrrrrrr it make you so cross. 

You are a thoughtful person who has done nothing wrong. Being sad and angry is one thing, but you must not burden yourself with guilt. x x


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

*Update*

Well its gone from bad to worse now.

My mom finally got a hold of the agent who was showing the house that day, that took Roger. WELL...she went crazy on the phone! Not my mom...the lady lol.

She was like yelling in the phone I could hear it and I was sitting next to my mom, she was talking over my mom and wouldn't let her speak. My mom was trying to explain to her what she did and she showed absolutely no remorse. She said she does this all the time, nothing like this has ever happened :blink: How many other pets has she stolen?!?!?!??!

My mom calmly tried to explain to her, well you robbed a family of getting to be with their pet when he passed away, and they have no remains to even bury now. And the lady was like screaming well you're just trying to make me feel bad!!! My mom said no, I'm trying to tell you that you were wrong and don't ever do it again. The lady said she's an animal advocate :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Yet...didn't know the human society euthanizes animals...

No she's more like a cat thief/killer. My mom tried to find out why she took it upon herself to just remove the cat from someone's property and not call our agent, or even just walk next door (where there were cat bowls with food and water on the porch...and a bed...) OR even leave a note in our house or on the door!!! My dad was down there that same day, he would have gotten the note and we could have saved Roger. She said well I didn't think I had to leave a note...and what should I do canvass the neighborhood and look to see if he has an owner??? YES!!!!! That's what any normal person would do, or just butt out of it and leave. Or if you are so worried about him, keep him and take him home...don't take him to his death sentence. She had to know he wasn't going to get adopted, he was older and not healthy looking. 

Then she went on to say my mom was harassing her (yet this was the first time my mom has actually spoken to her, and they talked for like 10 min. lol) then she said well I'm sorry for taking the f-ing (but she said the word) cat to the shelter...yelling into the phone and then hung up on my mom. :angry: :angry: :angry:

Well my mom was livid and like shaking and on the verge of tears by that point. So she called the real estate company she works for and they were like flabbergasted. They were like omg that doesn't sound like ______ at all. And my mom said yeah she was very unprofessional, and I'd never buy a house from her, or have her sell my house. And she needs to be told not to take stuff from anyone's property...and they agreed. They were basically apologzing for her behavior and couldn't believe it. They were very understanding...unlike this crazy lady.

I mean I would have almost understood and been able to forgive her if my mom broke the news to her and she like started to cry and said omg I'm sooooo sorry, I thought he was a stray. I don't know why I didn't go next door, I didn't even think about it. Can I have the lady's number to call and talk to her so I can explain and offer my condolences. THAT I would get and accept, but this lady was like a lunatic. So yeah the situation went from bad enough to even worse. 

Poor Roger...I'm sure he knows there are loving people down here fighting for him


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, this whole story seems almost unbelieveable, but I guess real life really is stranger than fiction!! :w00t:

I used to have a cat (Frank) who was "the boss"....he was inside or outside as he demanded! I would have died inside if he had been stolen. 

I just hope her employer can convince her to not do that again....from hearing her point of view, I don't think she'll ever "get it" though .

This is just so sad. It's no one's fault except the cat-napper's. Maybe she's a part of one of those radical animal rights groups.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> Oh and the story gets even better...
> 
> It was the real estate agent showing the house that took Roger!!! Not just some random person that came to look at the house. So this person should know better! This person could have easily contacted OUR real estate agent and askd her! This person could have went to the neighbors and asked them!
> 
> My mom got the agents name, and we looked it up on her real estate companies page. Got the correct spelling, I looked it up on the white pages, and low and behold the address is the street name and zip code that the Humane Society told the neighbor the person gave when dropping Roger off. So all along we thought it was someone looking at the house. This is even worse now that it was a professional person, SHOWING the house. Of all people, they could have simply asked the neighbor or the person selling the house. So no wonder the person isn't returning my mom's phone calls to her... :angry:


 
I was going to say that earlier but didn't want to make acusations but I had a feeling it was the agent... what a horrible person.What justification did she use for doing such a horrible thing?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Wow, this whole story seems almost unbelieveable, but I guess real life really is stranger than fiction!! :w00t:
> 
> I used to have a cat (Frank) who was "the boss"....he was inside or outside as he demanded! I would have died inside if he had been stolen.
> 
> ...


 
I doubt she belongs to any radical animals rights group.She's probably one of those people that call everytime a stray cat or dog enters her yard or even worse,like a neighbour we had,he would shoot any stray that came on ,or crossed his property...


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Honestly if it weren't for the fact that you already told this woman about the cat and she knew it belonged to someone local and she is a real estate agent trying to sell a house for you, I wouldn't think this was odd at all. I would more so blame the home that the cat comes from who should have a cat that has potty problems checked out by a vet and if he's not in good health-cared for inside of the home instead of running around the neighborhood like a stray. There are microchips and collars now-there is no reason for what happened and they are as much to blame, if not more so than she is.

What she did seems shady to me but I don't think it makes her a thief.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I've had something similar happen with my across the street neighbor. There was an adorable, very friendly kitty from up the street who would come down and greet my family when we got home. The across the street neighbor called me and told me to keep "my" kitty off her property or she would take her to the pound. I told her that the kitty was not mine; however, I would inform the owner of her threat and if the kitty went missing, we would know what happened. While I do believe in keeping cats inside, not all are amenable to that! I had a cat that was an incredible escape artist that we had to corral and put in the bedroom with the door shut anytime we wanted to go out.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I can honestly say I've never heard of anything like this where people randomly take animals to the 'pound' or even threaten to take a cat because its on someones property. I thought this is what cats done.....roamed around.

I have a wonderful friend who puts a bit of kitty food out for a little cat that would of died without her help of food and shelter in her yard. It never would of entered her heart or mind to take it to the shelter to get put down. 

The most appalling part of the whole episode is the fact that she spoke to your mum in a disrespectful way. That would of upset me even more, how dare she do that! Its almost unbelievable 'swearing' She became defensive probably because she felt guilty....that's what I like to believe anyway. Hope your mum is ok now and has calmed down after the shock :hugging: x x


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Shelly-It wasn't our agent. The house is on a multi-list so it was an agent from another agency. All of our agent's other agents knew about Roger. 

SO if this other agent would have simply called our agent and asked she would have known. If she would have asked the neighbor she would have known. If she would have left a note at the house WE would have known. The woman did 3 no-nos...4 if you count stealing someone's pet. 5, if you can't flipping out on my mom. 

Also, I don't know why the owner did not have him chipped or a collar on him. (my pets never were chipped, but I also don't have them outside, or when I do they wear ID) I don't necessarily agree with her but that is her choice as a pet owner. I guess because he's lived there all of his life and he never strayed more than 20 feet from his home. And he was under vet care, he just wasn't to the point where anyone felt it was his time to go. Should she has deprieved a 15 year old cat of going outside and enjoying roaming the neighbors yards, laying in the sun and making friends? She would let him in and then he always wanted to be let back out. Even the mailman would stop to pet him. He was an indoor/outdoor cat, that's what he was used to I guess. 

Anyway thank you all for the kind words. I kinda feel better for Roger the more people who read this story. His owner in absolutely touched that even myself and my parents care so deeply for him and we only must met him over the last few months. So much that I am going to write an article about him for our local neighborhood newspaper, and hopefully spread the word. If one cat is saved in Roger's name, he will have at least not died in vain. Once I get the article written I will be sure to post it here and share. Thank you all!! :grouphug:


----------

